# Susanne Daubner beim 3. Wiener Opernball in Hamburg



## Master_Of_Desaster (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo, habe eine kleine Bitte:

Wer hat folgendes Bild in HQ und viel, viel größer ?
Es zeigt die hübsche und üppige Tagesschau-Lady 
Susanne Daubner beim 3. Wiener Opernball in Hamburg 
am 26.02.2010 in einem atemberaubendem, sexy Kleid. 

Bitte, bitte posten, tausend Dank.:thumbup:



:WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Juli 2010)

Echt schade, scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren.
Gibt es überhaupt HQ-Bilder der geilen Lady ?


----------



## troja57 (16 Jan. 2011)

Falls ich mal welche finden sollte, bekomst du sie.


----------



## Summertime (16 Jan. 2011)

Geile T......


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2011)

Was macht der Wiener Opernball in HH??


----------



## troja57 (18 Jan. 2011)

Nicht beim Opernball, aber immherhin. Die Dame ist nicht leicht zu finden.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (18 Jan. 2011)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Mühe. 
Schöne Bilder, immer wieder nett anzusehen.
Leider kannte ich die Bilder bereits, 
aber trotzdem großes Dankeschön !


----------



## ronny69 (9 Feb. 2012)

..kennt ihr den Film "das fliegende Auge"? "gib sie miiiiiirrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Haribo1978 (9 Feb. 2012)

Danke für die tolle Susanne!


----------



## Erlkönig (1 März 2013)

Es würde ja schon reichen wenn sie nur ein klein wenig bei der Ansage von diesem Bürooutfit wegkommt.


----------



## Bacchus69 (26 Apr. 2013)

Nett anzuschauen


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Apr. 2013)

Susanne hat ein sehr schönes Dekolte .


----------



## looser24 (27 Apr. 2013)

Sieht super aus


----------

